# App dev needed!



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, I run SimpleThemes and would like to create a simple application that connects to the place were my themes are hosted and gives a list of themes to download, straight from the app. I dont need anything fancy, im looking for something that looks very similar to God Mode on OMFGB ROMs. Thanks All!:tongue2:


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Hi, I run SimpleThemes and would like to create a simple application that connects to the place were my themes are hosted and gives a list of themes to download, straight from the app. I dont need anything fancy, im looking for something that looks very similar to God Mode on OMFGB ROMs. Thanks All!:tongue2:


I'm not extremely experienced in Java, but depending on how simple it is I could probably do it myself or find someone to do it for you. 
Email me, my email is listed in my signature


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Captainkrtek, Are you still interested in this project?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the bickering off the forum, consider this a warning.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

You might want to take a look in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3882&p=80476#post80476


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

I created the backend to GodMode. I might be able to help. PM me or cantact me at [email protected]

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Captainkrtek, Are you still interested in this project?


Sorry, no longer have time to do this


----------

